# Dextroamphetamine IR for me!



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Finally, after much trying, I'm going to get it. My pdoc's receptionist just called. She says that a script for Dex IR 10 mg 120 tablets will be mailed to me tomorrow morning. The instructions are to take 1-4 tablets daily.

Negative: this still costs $100 even in generic form. Wonder what the street value of it is?:stu (Just curious, I'm not into drug dealing.)

I must ask others who take it, how much are you guys using? 40 mg, as far as I know, is generally deemed a lot.

I will be have this filled by the same online pharmacy I've used for my Xanax for years. As a C-II, I'll have to mail it to them in NJ, so given the speed of the Pony Express I expect to get these pills early next year, so it will be a while before I can report to you on them.

In fact, this is so much that it's the most this pharmacy can dispense under NJ law that (very stupidly) limits C-IIs to 120 dosage units max per fill.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! I've just been put on Dex too (although I didn't actually have to ask for it) and it's a phenomenal drug. Luckily for me, my disability drug coverage means I get all the Dex I need for free :lol

Just try not to use it too regularly!

I've been using ~10mg at a time, but it's relatively short acting, and on a busy day it's not hard to fathom dosing 3-4 times. My pdoc prefers that I shoot for a max of 20mg/day though.


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

Good luck with it, I'd recommend you start off with 2.5 mg a couple of times a day, and increase slowly as needed up to the 40mg/day if you end up needing that much :S. Some people do very well with very small dosages.


----------



## derwalrus (Dec 22, 2009)

Dexedrine has worked great for me for the past 6 months, glad to hear others have found relief with it! What I don't get is why Dr.'s are so afraid to at least try it out for anxiety/depression, not everyone gets instantly addicted and starts buying meth.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

That is awesome, Karl! I can't wait to hear how you respond to it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

derwalrus said:


> Dexedrine has worked great for me for the past 6 months, glad to hear others have found relief with it! What I don't get is why Dr.'s are so afraid to at least try it out for anxiety/depression, not everyone gets instantly addicted and starts buying meth.


You're right that docs are generally deathly afraid of amphetamines for the treatment of depression. To quote myself, "abuse patients, not drugs" seems to be the slogan of the DEA and the medical community that has the DEA looking over their shoulder as they write scripts.

These same docs who are terrified by controlled substances often seem to have no hesitation when it comes to shoving a whole pharmacy down your throat in some exotic & often inexplicable cocktail of meds (as long as none of them are controlled).

It's insane & inhumane the way patients get (mis)treated. The DEA and most of the medical community fear that terrible things will happen if someone gets meds that have a high addictive potential. Have any of these docs & DEA agents seen a liquor store? Seems to me if one is looking to drown their sorrows & wash away tomorrows there already exists an OTC drug with a high addictive potential.

While C-II drugs can be seen as potentially dangerous, we're talking about using them against what can be a fatal disease. Stats I've seen show that 10% of depression patients eventually end up dead via suicide. I'm sure that isn't counting those who take the slow road: suicide is slow with liquor. C-II drugs might kill, but then failure to use them could do the same.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> You're right that docs are generally deathly afraid of amphetamines for the treatment of depression. To quote myself, "abuse patients, not drugs" seems to be the slogan of the DEA and the medical community that has the DEA looking over their shoulder as they write scripts.
> 
> These same docs who are terrified by controlled substances often seem to have no hesitation when it comes to shoving a whole pharmacy down your throat in some exotic & often inexplicable cocktail of meds (as long as none of them are controlled).
> 
> ...


Great post. Agree 100%.

For a country that recognizes mankind to have "certain inalienable rights", there sure are a lot of fundamental rights we don't have - e.g., the liberty to do with our bodies what we please.


----------



## No Surprises (Nov 1, 2009)

Keep us posted on how it works out. I'm interested in trying Dexedrine, and I will if I can ever find a doctor who's willing to prescribe it off-label. Not that I've ever outright demanded it anyway, for fear of looking like a junky.

I don't think I absolutely _need_ it, but I think it could make for a nice accompaniment to benzodiazepines, for occasional social use.


----------



## TiMeZuP (Sep 30, 2009)

Karl, I always love your post and interesting perspective. Please post your responses as it pertains to SA/Shyness/Depression/Introversion/socialability/confidence etc etc etc with your new meds..... both positive and negative effectives.

As far as I am concerned, you are a veteran that I look up to on here. I WANT to know how things are going for you.....

Remember *we are all in this fight together* and *need each other* to either cope or defeat this disorder..............


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

soaringfalcon11 said:


> For a country that recognizes mankind to have "certain inalienable rights", there sure are a lot of fundamental rights we don't have - e.g., the liberty to do with our bodies what we please.


You can spend every waking hour smoking, eating Big Macs & washing them down with a bottle of Jack if you so desire. Doing so is likely to give one a life expectancy of about 40, but you're free to do so. Oddly, busy bodies feel the need to prohibit so many other actions that are certainly no more dangerous.

It would be nice if busy bodies would stay busy with their own business. I'd prefer to not be "helped" by them.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

> *ALERT: Calling all social phobes!!!* I completely deleted my old post and re-rated this medication, as I just began taking it again two days ago. For several months before that, I was taking other amphetamines, which is why I set the total length of time I've been using this treatment to several months. Amphetamines are cross-tolerant, so several months on them without need to increase dose gives me authority to rate the "Effective After Long Term Use" part a definite 10.
> 
> Combined with Klonopin, dextroamphetamine makes for one helluva potent cocktail for treatment of severe social anxiety. The Klonopin, of course, eradicates the anxiety, removes inhibitions, and lowers your defenses, but many social phobes find that it also reduces their _desire_ to socialize, to seek out and make friends, go to parties, etc. The dextroamphetamine takes care of that little problem, and then some! It vastly increases confidence, assertiveness, motivation, drive, energy, and of course, being an amphetamine, it provides a wonderful mood lift. Some people find that Adderall (dextro- + levo- + racemic amphetamine) or Desoxyn (dextromethamphetamine) works better for them than dextroamphetamine; likewise some find that Xanax XR, Valium, Ativan, or another benzodiazepine works better for their social anxiety than Klonopin. But the point of this long-winded rave is simply this: if the thought of having NO side effects that last longer than a few weeks appeals to you, then the amphetamine + benzodiazepine option is the only way to go!
> 
> ...


source: http://www.revolutionhealth.com/dru...ine-for-social-phobia-social-anxiety-disorder

Klonopin/Xanax+Dexedrine = social phobic dream.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

^Wow, they're taking a lot of meds and a combo & amounts that I suspect 99% of doctors would not be willing to prescribe for this purpose:

-8 mg Klonopin daily (I'm not aware of anyone currently on SAS who takes that much)

-45 mg Dextrostat (basically the same as I'll be getting)

-300 mg Ultram (I not aware of anybody on SAS who has been prescribed this med except for pain and don't know of any current member who takes it -- it doesn't do anything for me in any dose, unfortunately, and I have access to literally thousands of tablets of it.)


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

YEA!!! hopefully it works. Because Ive seen your posts and you seemed like you thought you were helpless/hopeless. I bet it will work. I would love to take amphetamines, but they make my eye contact with people horrible. and my obsessions.

Dont you hate how you have to beg for meds you know have the potential to help you?? Its so stupid and frustrating


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

stealyourface722 said:


> Dont you hate how you have to beg for meds you know have the potential to help you?? Its so stupid and frustrating


Funny thing is, I had to beg for the MAOI for MONTHS, whereas the klonopin and dexedrine were prescribed to me without even asking.


----------



## whatthehail (Aug 17, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> You're right that docs are generally deathly afraid of amphetamines for the treatment of depression. To quote myself, "abuse patients, not drugs" seems to be the slogan of the DEA and the medical community that has the DEA looking over their shoulder as they write scripts.
> 
> These same docs who are terrified by controlled substances often seem to have no hesitation when it comes to shoving a whole pharmacy down your throat in some exotic & often inexplicable cocktail of meds (as long as none of them are controlled).
> 
> ...


stimulants for depression? Quick fix for a long term problem. and amphetamines are not good for the brain, you will have trouble later in life after long term use. Also depressed people would probably become addicted, it would work I'm sure, so then they are dependent on a drug that will worsen their long term problem.

Comedowns could also prove fatal in the case of a depressed person, I don't see a benefit from that.

All this being said I take dex as well for my ADHD and it is a great medication. I think you have a good point as far as liquor being "okay" and other drugs far less destructive are not. I have been down the road of alcoholism and drug abuse and it did a lot of damage to my life, and left me emotionally scarred. Putting people in a depressed state of mind on narcotics is just not beneficial and risks the prescribing doctor destroying more than just their license's, but the life of their patient.

Please do not self medicate, there are better ways to solve/cope with social anxiety and/or depression.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

whatthehail said:


> stimulants for depression? Quick fix for a long term problem. and amphetamines are not good for the brain, you will have trouble later in life after long term use.


If you're severely depressed you may need stimulants. A quick fix is exactly what you need when you're ready to put a bullet in your brain. You say they're not good for the brain. Well, neither is a bullet!

I still used amphetamines daily years after that post of mine you quoted. I'm not worried about what they'll do later in life.



whatthehail said:


> Also depressed people would probably become addicted, it would work I'm sure, so then they are dependent on a drug that will worsen their long term problem.


I didn't become addicted and my problems haven't gotten any worse. My script is for 20mg Adderall twice daily. Today, like most days, I didn't actually take that much. I only took one pill. Does that sound like the behavior of an addict to you?



whatthehail said:


> Comedowns could also prove fatal in the case of a depressed person, I don't see a benefit from that.


Not using stimulants and leaving one in a depressed state could also prove fatal by way of suicide.


----------



## whatthehail (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm just saying my opinion not saying it is what would happen to everyone, just risk vs reward isn't there for it man. Why are you not concerned with what happens later? I mean if they did a study on the benefit of stimulants for depression. Idk, it is case by case like you said def better than a bullet. Im sure it is prescribed for that, ADHD and depression are common together, idk just tough for me. I'm on board that years of being an anti depressant ginny pig was miserable and all for nothing, old proven meds are what fixed my issues combined with therapy I'm hoping to be off my meds in the next 6 months though, klonopin withdrawal is gonna be a biotch if I keep them up too long.


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

How much better is that compared to plain ole Addeall, a drug that is half Dex.

Very nice, $100 ouch.... I think I might stick to my $5 Monthly Addie's.


----------



## whatthehail (Aug 17, 2013)

Way less jittery and smooth comedown. If u have insurance it will be like 10 dollars for 60 10mgs ir. If you are looking for talkative adderol, for focus, dex ir.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

whatthehail said:


> Way less jittery and smooth comedown. If u have insurance it will be like 10 dollars for 60 10mgs ir. If you are looking for talkative adderol, for focus, dex ir.


My current prescription is for Adderall. I really can't find any difference between dex and Adderall, though this isn't surprising given that Adderall is made primarily of dex.

As for price, my script of 20mg Adderall IR x 60 costs $55 without insurance.

I'm still surprised that somebody found and bothered to resurrect a 4-year-old post of mine.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> My current prescription is for Adderall. I really can't find any difference between dex and Adderall, though this isn't surprising given that Adderall is made primarily of dex.
> 
> As for price, my script of 20mg Adderall IR x 60 costs $55 without insurance.
> 
> I'm still surprised that somebody found and bothered to resurrect a 4-year-old post of mine.


does it help with your social anxiety?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> does it help with your social anxiety?


Yes, to an extent. As has been noted by many stimulant users on SAS, they will tend to make you more confident & chatty.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, to an extent. As has been noted by many stimulant users on SAS, they will tend to make you more confident & chatty.


I meant to say is it STILL working for you.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm wondering the same thing theworldofnim is wondering. Adderall pretty much cures me of my problems, but I'm constantly fighting tolerance buildup and still haven't figured out how to take adderall long term. Ironically, the reason I came on this site just now was to post the thread, "has anyone been able to use adderall as a long term treatment? And if so, how?" But then I saw this.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

So, has anyone been able to use adderall as a long term treatment of sa? 

Right now, I've been taking it every other day with 450mg magnesium at night, but I'd like to find a way to be medicated everyday.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> I meant to say is it STILL working for you.


Yes, it still works, though certainly not as well as when I first tried it. It's lost some of its magical powers. Tolerance does build up. I'm not aware of any way of avoiding this unfortunate fact of life. Well, other than only take it once in a while.

I would note that my script is for 20mg of Adderall twice daily and most days, including today, I only used it once. I think this demonstrates that you don't automatically get a situation where a little becomes more & more till you reach staggering levels. It's not nearly that addictive in my experience.

I originally started on amphetamines for treatment-resistant depression and I'm in a somewhat different place today than I was back at the start. I'm still not thrilled about my life, though I'm not suicidally depressed as I was back then. Back then the real purpose of amphetamines were to put in a happy state where living another day would seem a reasonable idea.

I've gotten into the habit of taking a 20mg Adderall IR soon after I awake each day and I just stick to that habit. I would note that I don't notice any crash as so many talk about with stimulants. The come down is quite subtle, but then there's also no great euphoria either.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

> If you're severely depressed you may need stimulants. A quick fix is exactly what you need when you're ready to put a bullet in your brain. You say they're not good for the brain. Well, neither is a bullet!


I just have to point out that this is an incredibly stupid way to think. Don't you understand that you can justify anything, absolutely anything, this way? Let's see, drinking a fifth of vodka a day and smoking $100 worth of crack probably isn't the best idea, but it is better than putting a bullet in my head, therefore I am justified in doing it. Give us a break. Please do not use this retarded argument for drug use.

Now having said that, as you know I completely agree with you about the idiocy of doctors in holding back effective drugs while alcohol, tobacco and disgusting synthetic food all remain not only legal, but advertised.

I also agree with you that sometimes quick fixes are helpful to people who are severely depressed. Back in the old days doctors used to give opium to people suffering from "melancholia" and often with more effective results than we see with modern day antidepressants. Of course the downside is that the patient becomes an opiate addict but sometimes being an opiate addict can be preferable to living in a hopeless state of unbearable pain. Then, when the patients state of mind improves, they can be gradually tapered off of opium because as we know, opium does not do much long term damage to the body or brain. So I am not against drug use and I am not disagreeing with your gripe about doctors, I am just tired of hearing the give me what I want or I will commit suicide argument. It's so childish and pathetic. It's the ultimate excuse for drug addicts. I need these drugs or I will commit suicide.



> My script is for 20mg Adderall twice daily. Today, like most days, I didn't actually take that much. I only took one pill. Does that sound like the behavior of an addict to you?


Yes, absolutely. Taking drugs every day is the behavior of a drug addict. The fact that you take less than you are prescribed means nothing. For example, I will often go without suboxone or take as little as possible because when my tolerance is low, I get a much better buzz off it when I do take it. I am not prescribed it any more, but when I was I took about 1/16 the amount I was prescribed, yet I was an absolutely an opiate addict. I just found that taking a smaller dosage suited my body and my situation better. There are all kinds of ways to be addicted to drugs and various dosages one can be addicted to. You don't get to escape being an addict just because you take less of something than you are prescribed.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I just have to point out that this is an incredibly stupid way to think. Don't you understand that you can justify anything, absolutely anything, this way? Let's see, drinking a fifth of vodka a day and smoking $100 worth of crack probably isn't the best idea, but it is better than putting a bullet in my head, therefore I am justified in doing it. Give us a break. Please do not use this retarded argument for drug use.


You must understand that the argument can still be applied within reason. Sure it's not a great way to think if your going to get into the habit of utilizing the thought processes. We can all agree that "ugh I'm having a bad day ... Better take a heroin!" Is a bad idea. But a prescription pharmaceutical used for the purpose treating depression should be looking at as fine. I would place dexedrine in the grey scale just as I would place other antidepressants. It's when you get into the medications/drugs that the person abuses or have no proof of being beneficial that I'd agree with the argument. Sure, dexedrine is addictive, but just because it is doesn't mean we should bash the person for being on it.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> I just have to point out that this is an incredibly stupid way to think. Don't you understand that you can justify anything, absolutely anything, this way? Let's see, drinking a fifth of vodka a day and smoking $100 worth of crack probably isn't the best idea, but it is better than putting a bullet in my head, therefore I am justified in doing it. Give us a break. Please do not use this retarded argument for drug use.
> 
> Now having said that, as you know I completely agree with you about the idiocy of doctors in holding back effective drugs while alcohol, tobacco and disgusting synthetic food all remain not only legal, but advertised.
> 
> ...


Would you label a schizophrenic or someone who was bi-polar a drug addict because they were taking their meds everyday? The guy found something that works reasonably well for him. I don't see the problem.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> Yes, it still works, though certainly not as well as when I first tried it. It's lost some of its magical powers. Tolerance does build up. I'm not aware of any way of avoiding this unfortunate fact of life. Well, other than only take it once in a while.
> 
> I would note that my script is for 20mg of Adderall twice daily and most days, including today, I only used it once. I think this demonstrates that you don't automatically get a situation where a little becomes more & more till you reach staggering levels. It's not nearly that addictive in my experience.
> 
> ...


do you have an idea of which stimulant is stronger. is it Dex, Adderal or you can't tell between the two?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> do you have an idea of which stimulant is stronger. is it Dex, Adderal or you can't tell between the two?


Per mg Dex should be stronger, though other than that they feel so similar that I'd be unable to differentiate between a pill of pure Dex and the mixed amphetamine salts of an Adderall tablet. Not surprising that I can't find a difference since Adderall is mostly dex.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I could have spared me the typing and could have simply posted the Wikipedia explanation. 

"Levoamphetamine (also levamfetamine, (R)-amphetamine or (−)-amphethamine) is a psychostimulant known to increase wakefulness and focus in association with decreased appetite and fatigue.

Levoamphetamine is the levorotatory stereoisomer of the amphetamine molecule. It possesses much weaker dopaminergic activity than the dextrorotary isomer (dextroamphetamine) and acts as a selective releasing agent of norepinephrine, similarly to levomethamphetamine."

Dextroamphetamine = more dopaminergic, thus more mental and less physical. 

Levoamphetamine = more noradrenergic, thus more physical in nature.


----------



## cbtodacb (Aug 13, 2013)

Do you guys find you get come downs from these types of drugs i.e. dexedrine, adderral etc?


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Per mg Dex should be stronger, though other than that they feel so similar that I'd be unable to differentiate between a pill of pure Dex and the mixed amphetamine salts of an Adderall tablet. Not surprising that I can't find a difference since Adderall is mostly dex.


To what degree have the amphetamine medications helped you?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

They help him masturbate.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> They help him masturbate.


What kind of response is that? I am really curious to what degree these medications help for social anxiety. We all know that the first few times a person takes them, they feel great, but after tolerance builds to that initial euphoric effect, how effective of a a medication for social anxiety are amphetamines?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

DRUGSAREnotGOOD said:


> What kind of response is that? I am really curious to what degree these medications help for social anxiety. We all know that the first few times a person takes them, they feel great, but after tolerance builds to that initial euphoric effect, how effective of a a medication for social anxiety are amphetamines?


I want to know this to but ultra hasn't replied though.


----------



## tony 76 (Sep 3, 2013)

I use Tramadol (Ultram) 50mg once and occasionally twice a day which helps me much better than any of the SSRI I have taken and with fewer (none!)side affects.

My main concern with using any stimulant is that that it would be short term and that over time you will loose its benefit unless you increase the dose. If you do start increasing where do you stop? I have used stimulants in the past and though they do help there is a high risk for abuse. Anything that gives a quick buzz can be addictive, take sugary foods for example. Perhaps they can be used along side more longer acting meds while you wait for them to 'kick in'. Just to get you through the first couple of weeks. If your suicidal waiting 2-4 weeks for a std med to kick in may be to late.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

derwalrus said:


> Dexedrine has worked great for me for the past 6 months, glad to hear others have found relief with it! *What I don't get is why Dr.'s are so afraid to at least try it out for anxiety/depression, not everyone gets instantly addicted and starts buying meth.*


The problem is that amphetamine makes people motivated. Motivated people will go through hoops to get the best deal on something, and that usually leads to buying drugs on the street.
It's almost exclusively an American problem because legal drugs in the US are stupid expensive. Heroin is far cheaper than prescription pain killers, and street amphetamine is far cheaper than medical amphetamine. If you go Canada or Britain, the opposite is true. Prescriptions in those countries will be subsidized through government programs and government insurance, so there's no reason to look for drugs on the street. Meth exists in Canada, but Canada doesn't have anything resembling the meth problems seen in rural America.

Remember to take lots of vitamin C. It will take some of the edge off because vitamin C helps lower cortisol levels. Vitamin C also seems to prevent brain damage caused by powerful stimulants like meth and MDMA. 
Taking vitamin C is probably a good idea for anyone taking any medication unless the doctor explicitly says not to (because it makes warfarin less effective). My health rapidly deteriorated when I was taking nardil, but I recovered after I started taking huge amounts of vitamin C. I've posted about it several times on this forum.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Spungo said:


> The problem is that amphetamine makes people motivated. Motivated people will go through hoops to get the best deal on something, and that usually leads to buying drugs on the street.
> It's almost exclusively an American problem because legal drugs in the US are stupid expensive. Heroin is far cheaper than prescription pain killers, and street amphetamine is far cheaper than medical amphetamine. If you go Canada or Britain, the opposite is true. Prescriptions in those countries will be subsidized through government programs and government insurance, so there's no reason to look for drugs on the street. Meth exists in Canada, but Canada doesn't have anything resembling the meth problems seen in rural America.
> 
> Remember to take lots of vitamin C. It will take some of the edge off because vitamin C helps lower cortisol levels. Vitamin C also seems to prevent brain damage caused by powerful stimulants like meth and MDMA.
> Taking vitamin C is probably a good idea for anyone taking any medication unless the doctor explicitly says not to (because it makes warfarin less effective). My health rapidly deteriorated when I was taking nardil, but I recovered after I started taking huge amounts of vitamin C. I've posted about it several times on this forum.


Just curious, how is the Nardil working for you now? And how long have you been on it?


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Oct 9, 2014)

*I took dex*

I took dex for ADHD (prescription) and absolutely hated it. Then again I tried Ritalin generic, Ritalin LA, Concerta etc. and nothing worked without side effects.

The worst thing is that you have a million thoughts in your head. You are unable to turn that off. Sometimes you are having great thoughts and you feel really good, but then you have bad, abstract thoughts and it just sucks the life out of you. I felt quite strange on it and it is incredibly hard to put into words, but it wasn't a good feeling. I also got sweaty hands from it. Equally the worst thing was the suppression of appetite (which could be good for some). I would wake up and take 5-10mg in the morning before breakfast and wouldn't be able to eat something until the next day after I went to sleep. Trying to eat a meal on dex is seriously comparable to being water boarded ( I would assume lol). You are forcing yourself to eat whilst wanting to vomit at the same time, taking quite a lot of effort to swallow tiny mouth fulls. The 5-10mg also lasted all day, all the bad side effects.

Dex + ADHD medicine isn't a good fit for me.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

brownjesus4566 said:


> Just curious, how is the Nardil working for you now? And how long have you been on it?


I was only on it for a couple months. I stopped taking it because it stopped working, but it worked exceptionally well during that short period.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Spungo said:


> I was only on it for a couple months. I stopped taking it because it stopped working, but it worked exceptionally well during that short period.


Wow, always disappointing when that happens, I'm sorry. What do you think contributed to the poop out, and did you try temporarily lowering or permanently raising the dose?


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

brownjesus4566 said:


> Wow, always disappointing when that happens, I'm sorry. What do you think contributed to the poop out, and did you try temporarily lowering or permanently raising the dose?


If I had to guess, I would say I was taking too much. My blood pressure was so low that I had to sit down after walking up stairs. My vision would sometimes fade out when I stood up. What's interesting is that vision would fade to white instead of fade to black. I'm guessing that's what it feels like to die.


----------



## dopamineimeandope (Dec 6, 2013)

Spungo said:


> If I had to guess, I would say I was taking too much. My blood pressure was so low that I had to sit down after walking up stairs. My vision would sometimes fade out when I stood up. What's interesting is that vision would fade to white instead of fade to black. I'm guessing that's what it feels like to die.


Oh, that happened to me even at 75. It's orthostatic hypotension, side effect that happens to pretty much everyone. How much were you taking? Chances were you weren't taken too much. I haven't figured out what contributes to Nardil poopout but I have noticed that it's more common than with other antidepressants. Maybe you could try Parnate or Marplan? They should be almost as effective, and maybe they'll last longer.


----------

